# Spots on butt?



## Talyott (Jul 18, 2012)

Hello, 
I'm currently in the process of adopting a rescue Spanish Mustang, and he has a marking that I've never seen before. He is bay, with white rear stockings and a blaze, but he also has spots on his back along his spine. 
I'm just curious, can any one tell me the name of this marking? 
Thank you!


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

Do you have any other pictures of him?

It looks like it could just be dried mud to me.


----------



## Talyott (Jul 18, 2012)

Reno Bay said:


> Do you have any other pictures of him?
> 
> It looks like it could just be dried mud to me.


Not currently that you can see them but I'll try and get some as soon as possible. It's not dried mud though, they're white circles.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Talyott (Jul 18, 2012)

Reno Bay said:


> Do you have any other pictures of him?
> 
> It looks like it could just be dried mud to me.


Wait, here's one. Sorry I couldn't get any good ones! 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Looks like it might be lacing. My bay mare has it on her back, she's a Paso Fino.


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

It could be strong, concentrated lacing (from unknown origin or fungal infection). Or possibly some odd birdcatcher spots?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

That looks very much like injury related scarring to me - maybe he went under a fence or something and ripped his back open?


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

im thinking something injury related. not sure if it is lacing, i don't know much about lacing, but has the horse ever been rode? or are you adopting it unhandled?

the reason i ask is maybe its from an ill fitting breeching? not sure what you call it, but its the piece that attaches to the back of the saddle, and goes under the tail, for a horse with mutton withers? thats a bit of a stretch, but maybe a possibility. i am still with an injury.


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

He looks to be sabino, or maybe splash, could it possible be related? IMO it's not, but anyway, just a thought. 

I think it's injury related, That's what my first impression was.


----------



## Talyott (Jul 18, 2012)

lilkitty90 said:


> im thinking something injury related. not sure if it is lacing, i don't know much about lacing, but has the horse ever been rode? or are you adopting it unhandled?
> 
> the reason i ask is maybe its from an ill fitting breeching? not sure what you call it, but its the piece that attaches to the back of the saddle, and goes under the tail, for a horse with mutton withers? thats a bit of a stretch, but maybe a possibility. i am still with an injury.


No, he's untrained and unbroke.


----------



## Talyott (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks every one for your replies! I looked up lacing, it does look like lacing. I'll talk to my vet about it when I have her come out and see if she has any opinions. Thanks!


----------



## bootsieb (Aug 11, 2012)

It might be hairs that turned white due to a fungal infection. Along the spine is the typical place for fungal infections. It's caused by a horse being outside in the weather and not drying off quicklywhen they have their heavy winter coat. A fungal infection grows in that moist area and, after the winter coat comes out, the summer coat shows the wite hairs. It could also be caused by rubbing from ill-fitting tack but those white hairs wouldn't likely be along the spine.


----------

